

Google releases a Chrome extension to identify web app performance problems - seekely
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/faster-apps-for-faster-web-introducing.html

======
boucher
This app was demo'd at Google IO this past spring. It was incredibly cool back
then, and it's only gotten better since. It's going to be an amazing tool for
web developers.

------
PStamatiou
I think this is what Yahoo! wanted that YSlow firebug add-on to be. I'm quite
enjoying Speed Tracer but it's giving me a warning about Google Analytics
embed code. Those two teams need to have a meeting..

~~~
PStamatiou
Actually it was just trying to tell me to upgrade to the new Google Analytics
code: [http://analytics.blogspot.com/2009/12/google-analytics-
launc...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2009/12/google-analytics-launches-
asynchronous.html)

------
bgray
Very Nice! Now we need extension support on OSX Chrome even more! :)

~~~
peregrine
I'm running Linux nightlys and extensions work very well. I might assume that
OSX works the same...

This one does not work though, must be some api calls net setup correctly yet.

~~~
donjaime_hn
Make sure you run chrome with the flag \--enable-extension-timeline-api

You have to enable the instrumentation as explained in the getting started
doc: [http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/speedtracer/get-
started.ht...](http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/speedtracer/get-started.html)

~~~
peregrine
I did follow the guide it just didn't do anything afterwards. Oh well.

~~~
donjaime_hn
If you have a chrome window open, or a zombie chrome process, running it again
will just fork a new window from the existing browser process.

Make sure you shut them all down before running.

------
sparky
I haven't dug into it yet, but from the video the sluggishness and network
graphs seem to be a great level of abstraction at which to view the UX
behavior of your application.

One question I have: I can't figure out if this is only for GWT (Java compiled
to Javascript) apps or for any web app). Anyone?

~~~
donjaime_hn
It was developed by members of the GWT team and was released as part of the
GWT 2.0 launch, but it will work with any web application.

------
dminor
This would be even better if it could break down javascript execution time on
a line by line basis. I was able to spot an inefficient javascript file, but
only found the culprit by commenting and uncommenting lines (inefficient
jquery selector).

Way cool though.

------
ericb
This is a cool tool, but I suspect its major use-case will be premature
optimization.

